# Lyft Car Panel



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

Anybody Get an email to be invited to be apart of the Lyft Car Panel? Looks more like market research for LYFT.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I got the bubbly email.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

No but I got one for becoming a recruiter lol and something else from Uber I forget, but was invited for something not even worthy of remembering I think around the same time


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

whensthefunstart said:


> Anybody Get an email to be invited to be apart of the Lyft Car Panel? Looks more like market research for LYFT.


Post the e-mail.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Ive participated in a few of their driver Panels over the past couple of years. They give you $50 in ride credits, buy you a nice lunch, and give you some decent swag.. i.e. puke bags, tshirts and car wash vouchers to spend an afternoon in a closed discussion with ten or so drivers on a limited and specific topic each time. 
The other drivers I’ve met at these panels were ant drone types... black out drunk on pink kool aid.
What’s funny is that for the most part Lyft brass didn’t appear to like what I had to say (because it was driver centric, honest and thoughtful), yet their ops director has not only usurped my ideas but also used the unique phrasing I’ve shared during panel discussions in interviews verbatim.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

whensthefunstart said:


> Anybody Get an email to be invited to be apart of the Lyft Car Panel? Looks more like market research for LYFT.


Are they paying for the drivers' time?
I've participated in some local driver council-type things. with Uber and they paid quite well and supplied all the pizza, snacks, and drinks we wanted.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I got an invite to a Lyft videoconference. Paid $100 Amazon gift card. 

I savaged Lyft. The girl was nice but I threw Lyft squarely under the bus. Long pickups, no PT, minimal bonuses.

She nodded and agreed. Lyft's done nothing with my recommendations. The Amazon gift card is long since spent.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

I did the "survey" but am hesitant to give additional information.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Got the initial email a week back, went and subscribed to Lyft Car panel.
Today I took an online survey about preferred driving distances/miles/#pickups/and $.
10 questions maybe 5min of my time. Not sure if I get a giftcard or what.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I got an email for the Lyft CAR panel today. I'm suspicious because it was sent to an email that I don't use for Lyft. 
It also promises $10 for completing the survey and "additional project opportunities to earn more!" 

I've attached the email....


----------

